# Bad experience tonight with our friends dog.



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I feel pretty stupid about this but I think I should share this as a matter of precaution. Be careful around strange dogs. 

Tonight my wife and I had a fairly traumatic experience with our friend's black lab. We had only met the dog yesterday but she seamed friendly enough so we agreed to go take care of the dog this evening so our friends could go out of town for a week end get away. My wife and I had never actually been to their apartment so this was the first time we dealt with the dog in her own home. We were to go feed and water the dog and put the dog on a leash and take her out and let her go potty. All pretty simple sounding and the dog was a complete baby doll the night before when she came over for a get to know you meeting at our house. The plan was for me to wait in the truck (we were also transporting another dog that was being taken to my grandmother-in-laws house) and my wife would run in and take care of the lab. 

About two minutes into my wait, my cell phone rings and my wife is frantic on the other end of the phone. She was saying that the dog had her pinned to the wall behind the door and should could not get out. I immediately ran to the apartment and when I opened the door the lab lunged at me and bit me in the knee. She did not draw blood as I was wearing a sturdy pair of blue jeans but I still felt the pain of her teeth on my kneecap. I firmly told the dog NO! she backed off about a foot but was still growling with her teeth bared. My wife then maneuvered out from behind the door and picked up some dog treats on the kitchen table to try to calm the situation down but when she tried to give one to the dog, it lunged at her and bit her in the thigh. Again, did not draw blood but now my wife was very upset. 

The dog did not have a collar on so at this point I decided that she was just going to have to stay in the house. There was nothing either of us could do for her with out risking serious injury. The problem now was that my wife was on the opposite side of the dog and was not able to move towards door with out being lunged at. 

I then reached over and picked up a trash can and blocked the lab from my wife so she could scoot behind me and out the door. 

We called the owners of the dog and tried to explain what happened but the cell phone service was very bad. I feel really bad about even letting this happen. I should have known it would be a bad idea to try to enter an apartment that had a large strange dog inside. I am just glad I had rode along with my wife on the trip. What if I was not out in the truck? What if she would have been seriously bit and there was no one around to help except a call to 911. This could have been much worse but in the end all is well. (Except the fact that the dog still has not been let out but as I told my wife, it will be better for our friends to clean up a mess on the floor than for someone to end up in the hospital).


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh wow, I'm so glad you're both alright. That would be really scary. It's hard to know how dogs will react to strangers. My friend also has a black Lab who is such a friendly dog. She never thought it would be a problem whenever the Landlord want to show her place to a future tenant but her dog acted aggressively to strangers entering. My guys on the other hand have been perfectly friendly to strangers entering our apartment for repairs or inspections, etc...when were both out.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yikes. You are lucky you escaped with just a couple of bites. That bitch meant business!

The good news for them is their home will never be burglarized. The bad news is, they will never get free pet care again. Hope they had a good time, because they are in for a crappy return home


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Luck was on your side. I would never enter a home with any dog. If I'm taking care of a dog, it comes to my house. I'm having my bathroom painted and retiled by the guy upstairs from me...the dogs are fine when he comes in and I'm home. He says he can finish when I'm at work and that he's not afraid of the dogs, well I told him flat out that wouldn't happen because I don't know what my dogs would do if he came in and I wasn't home. I'm glad that both of you guys are okay, I'm sure there will be a mess for them when they get home.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Are you still going to take care of the dog? What did the dog's owner say? Will they be back ASAP?

I'm glad you two are alright, whew...I agree with llobardo in not letting strangers into a home where a dog is roaming free. I don't allow it either. I worry about if I'll ever need a dog sitter/walker, but I'd rather them be boarded for a bit than put someone else in danger this way...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think I would have seen that coming, especially after meeting the dog before hand. I'm glad you were not seriously injured.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow. Glad you were there for your wife. I bet she was terrified.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I had to go to my foster home's home to feed her dogs in an emergency when her husband was hospitalized.
I've been there a number of times now and she has Schnauzers but none offered to bite thank God.

So glad you guys are okay. Remember, it's the crushing (tissues) of the bite, not the blood drawn (or not) that is painful so take care of yourselves.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did you send the owners a text to explain what happened so that they know to come home?

This all sounds nuts! I'm sorry that both of you were bitten. It must have been really scary. I have taken care of many dogs in my life and many friends have come into my house and taken care of my dogs (even fear aggressive Basu) and nothing like this has ever happened. Of course I have always had people meet my dogs at my house before and gone to other people's homes to meet their dogs before but still...this is certainly not what anyone would ever expect to happen! 

Have they ever had anyone care for their dog before?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! I don't think I would have seen that coming, either. Especially if the dog wasn't known to be aggressive. I wouldn't feel bad about the mess they're going to come home to. What other choice is there?? I've never offered to watch anyone else's dog, and when we used to go out of town we boarded ours. Now with the parrots, there is no more going out of town unless we use our camper and everyone goes. Please keep an eye on those bites! No skin break doesn't mean no damage. Your wife is VERY lucky you were there! What a terrible situation to find yourselves in!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep. That would be pretty scary...the dog was probably in distress do to the owners going about an unusual routine, like packing stuff etc. to get ready to go. Plus the dog may have picked up on some anxiety if they felt guilty leaving her (?) Any idea how long from when they left to your arival? May have been a diff. outcome if you were there when they left and took the dog out at the time and returned with them not home.

I hope the toilet seat is up


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't have expected that either, not after having met the dog. I hope you and your wife are ok. That's pretty scary, and I'll keep that in mind if I'm ever asked to do the same thing. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Seriously?! You didn't meet the dog in her own home first and had only met the dog once and you were surprised by this reaction? What were you thinking? This doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Nigel said:


> I don't think I would have seen that coming, especially after meeting the dog before hand. I'm glad you were not seriously injured.


I kinda would've seen it coming. OP said the dog came to their place, not the other way around. So really, you guys were entering the dogs space. I think its normal for a dog to protect its area. Plus labs are flippy as far as I know. My boss' dogs didn't really like me when I was in their home house sitting. I've known them for years and brought my own dog along, we all got along very well. I never expected the dogs to listen to me in their home, (they brush of everybody really, unless it's their owner ) after a while they warmed up but I still got the teeth and all over some things. My boyfriend (who stayed there a lot, but most of the time they took one of their males with them) was helping me hold a dog so I could clean his wound and the dog totally flipped on him. I can be stern and real with the dog and he accepts it but other people? Especially people at the vet? Fugget about it!! 

Obviously I would not be proud if my dog did that and now it has me thinking, if my landlords ever came down and the dogs were out what would happen.. My boyfriends brother stayed with us for a few weeks and after a night of our little party, I went to bed and the boyfriend fell asleep on the couch. Vida would not let him near my bedroom, or near the boyfriend to wake him up at all. Teeth bearing, growling, stance and everything. I could NEVER picture my dog doing this, but I believe she did it! Dogs just protecting its stuff. Glad you guys are okay.. that would've been a scary situation to be in.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

GatorBytes said:


> the dog was probably in distress do to the owners going about an unusual routine, like packing stuff etc. to get ready to go. Plus the dog may have picked up on some anxiety if they felt guilty leaving her (?)


To me this is a perfect example of VERY bad breeding.

Labs are NOT supposed to react like that. Well, well-bred ones aren't.

Unless the dog has been trained to protect it's property, a Lab should be very happy to have a stranger come into their house. They love EVERYBODY (or they are SUPPOSED to).


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

When you enter a dog's home without the owner's it can be a luck of the draw. Some dogs won't even lift their head when someone comes in,but others will take care of business. It's always a good idea to meet several times at the dog's house if you are going to be caring for them in their owner's absence.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

IMO, if a dog is truly protecting it's turf, it wouldn't have mattered if they'd met several times in the dog's home with the owners there. With the owners NOT there... guess who's in charge?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The same type of thing happened with me...it didn't get as serious, thank goodness. I went to let a friend's cocker spaniel out for a while..he did not want me in the house at all. I just called her and let her know that he'd be in the house all day. I wasn't taking any chances.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats on making it out safely and yes dogs who are friendly outside can be very protective inside. My dog is a perfect example of that. I will never enter somebody's house with their big dog in there!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I am not going to make a judgement call on weather the dog is poorly bred. We did enter its home. I can say it was throwing calming signals the whole time; licking its lips, showing the whites of its eyes, growling and teeth were bared. 

To Elaine, yes we should have known better, but that is what we always say AFTER a mistake happens. 

I have no idea of the toilet seat was up, the dog had about half a bowl of water and that is just going to have to be enough. The owners come home today. We did reach them via text message and explained what happened. By the sound of their reply I don't think they quite understood how scary it was. 

Like I said in my original post, I should have seen this coming and felt dumb for it even happening, I just wanted to share our experience. We are very comfortable with dogs but comfort can easily slip into over confidence. That is when you make bad decisions.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe it would have been different if you met the dog
at it's home (just guessing). get one of those sticks
that when the handle is squeezed you can pick things up.
get a dog bowl and use the stick to place the bowl inside
the apartment. get a squirt bottle and fill the bowl with water.
throw some kibble on the floor with the door slightly cracked.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow! I'm so glad you were there and you are both ok.

On another note, from a law enforcement (or EMS) point of view...you need to forewarn your friends about needing emergency help and how are they going to handle this dog an emergency situation?

As an LEO, my first priority has always been HUMAN life. There's no telling how this dog will react should law enforcement or medical personnel have to enter the home to help the owners. 
(That would worry me and something everyone needs to think about.)

Personally, I think the dog was just being territorial and guarding its home. Possibly confused with the owners gone, but still...

I'm just glad you're ok . Scary experience. 

 Kat


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

That sucks. At least everyone was ok with all things consider. Its amazing how a dogs tempermant can change with the owners being out of the picture. Ive been around a few dogs that seem like babys until you are around them alone then protection mode kicks in and its like a completely different dog.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

It's so good that you were there to help your wife. She could have been really injured. Looking back, I'm sure now you are thinking it would have been better to meet the dog on it's own turf first. Hind sight is always 20/20. That had to be a really scary time for you. I wonder if the owners ever experienced this with anyone else taking care of their dog or if this is the first time they left it home alone for any length of time. I really wouldn't want to have to clean up the mess they are in for when they get home but glad everyone is okay. Take care of those bruises though. When they are deep like that it takes a long time.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

robk said:


> I feel pretty stupid about this but I think I should share this as a matter of precaution. Be careful around strange dogs.
> 
> Tonight my wife and I had a fairly traumatic experience with our friend's black lab. We had only met the dog yesterday but she seamed friendly enough so we agreed to go take care of the dog this evening so our friends could go out of town for a week end get away. My wife and I had never actually been to their apartment so this was the first time we dealt with the dog in her own home. We were to go feed and water the dog and put the dog on a leash and take her out and let her go potty. All pretty simple sounding and the dog was a complete baby doll the night before when she came over for a get to know you meeting at our house. The plan was for me to wait in the truck (we were also transporting another dog that was being taken to my grandmother-in-laws house) and my wife would run in and take care of the lab.
> 
> ...


 
Let's see, a Lab bit you, but no blood because of your *sturdy* jeans?

And the same dog bit your wife, but again with no blood?

Doesn't sound like a very aggressive dog - just a scared one!

If most any big dog like that had bit, there would be at least a couple of drops. Jeans?????


And just out of curiosity, why didn't you and your wife practice at least once going into this poor dog's house w/o the owner right with you (but very close by and handy, at least!)?

Sounds like maybe a bit more prep and planning could have helped a great deal!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Labs aren't GSDs. They are bred for hunting, not protection.
Just the fact that it bit is significant. 
And had her pinned. 
Robk did the right thing. Grab ANYthing handy and put it between you and the dog.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Let's see, a Lab bit you, but no blood because of your *sturdy* jeans?
> 
> And the same dog bit your wife, but again with no blood?
> 
> ...


This was a last min thing. We had a one day advance notice. I am sorry disappoint you that we were not seriously injured. A bite is a bite and it lunged at least three times. Any of them could have been worse. And yes I do believe the dog was scared but it still came forward to bite. It was not cornered. It met us at the door.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I bet you're bruised! Our vet told us it's not the punctures that make a bite painful, it's the crushing/bruising that ensues...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

robk said:


> I feel pretty stupid about this but I think I should share this as a matter of precaution. Be careful around strange dogs.





robk said:


> To Elaine, yes we should have known better, but that is what we always say AFTER a mistake happens.





robk said:


> Like I said in my original post, I should have seen this coming and felt dumb for it even happening, I just wanted to share our experience. We are very comfortable with dogs but comfort can easily slip into over confidence. That is when you make bad decisions.





codmaster said:


> Sounds like maybe a bit more prep and planning could have helped a great deal!


As you can see, the OP realizes that he made a mistake, no need to continue beating him up over it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well so Robk won't feel so bad, we did this once with our GSD...really no clue why except he really was good with other people coming in the house!

I had to leave out of town and asked my husband to swing by the house as he made multiple trips by the house in the course of his job (paramedic).
Well, as it turned out, that day he couldn't get by the house, and so asked a co-worker to go by and let our GSD out, as I was worried about him being locked up for so long.

The co-worker stopped by alright, went in the house and my husband said Hunter even let the guy in.
But as soon as the guy said "c'mon, let's go outside!" I guess Hunter just started growling deep in his throat and the guy just backed out of the house and left!

We hadn't had Hunter that long, and I guess hubby didn't think it would be a problem, but it was. Nobody got bitten, though...whew!!


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow you two are very lucky! I am glad your wife, yourself, and the lab were okay!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Good for you for sharing and bringing awareness to the possibilities of what could happen with any dog.

Try Arnica oil or cream for the bruising or castor oil w/hot compress over


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

robk said:


> This was a last min thing. We had a one day advance notice. *I am sorry disappoint you that we were not seriously injured.* A bite is a bite and it lunged at least three times. Any of them could have been worse. And yes I do believe the dog was scared but it still came forward to bite. It was not cornered. It met us at the door.


 
"*I am sorry disappoint you that we were not seriously injured." Huh?*


*It Lunged three times? That sounds terrible, glad that you weren't seriously injured.*


*What exactly did you and the owner expect when an almost complete stranger came into their house with no one else there?*

*I am assuming that you and your wife had never met the dog before except that one time, right?*


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

cod...lay off already. 
They expected their dog to be the sweet friendly lug he always was, just like we did, I'm sure.


----------



## k9carrie (Oct 22, 2012)

This is exactly why you should hire a professional petsitter. They are experienced enough to meet the pet in their home & go over all particulars before the owners go away. In the event there is a negative reaction from the pet, they are prepared to handle it! This experience is what you are paying for.
It is too bad you had such a negative experience.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm just going to take a guess that the owner's either have never gone away and left someone to care for their dog or there was never a problem before. I would have assumed the same thing that OP did...that as they were asked to do this that there would not be a problem and trusted the owners. Obviously, the owners didn't suspect there may be an issue either. Now they all know and fortunately the OP and his wife were not seriously hurt. Maybe we can all take the story as a word of caution and learn from it.

Robk - so glad you and your wife were not seriously injured. Your wife must have been terrified while trapped in the house.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Its ok. We really should have been more prepared for what we met. Today we went back to check on the dog again. I brought a push broom and used it to back the dog up far enough to check to make sure the place was not trashed and to check to make sure she had water. The water bowl was empty so I gave it some water. We still couldn't even attempt to take it out. She is just going to have to wait for her owners to come home to go out. 

The dog was really upset. I hope she comes to her senses when the owners come home. We sent them a text message and told them to make sure the dog knows who they are before the enter the place.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> cod...lay off already.
> They expected their dog to be the sweet friendly lug he always was, just like we did, I'm sure.


 
mvs.... you too!


Was it "their" dog that "bit" them? i thought it was someone else's dog that did it when they walked into the dog's house?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

robk said:


> Its ok. We really should have been more prepared for what we met. Today we went back to check on the dog again. I brought a push broom and used it to back the dog up far enough to check to make sure the place was not trashed and to check to make sure she had water. The water bowl was empty so I gave it some water. We still couldn't even attempt to take it out. She is just going to have to wait for her owners to come home to go out.
> 
> The dog was really upset. I hope she comes to her senses when the owners come home. We sent them a text message and told them to make sure the dog knows who they are before the enter the place.


 
That was really very nice for you to take the time and trouble to check on and help the dog!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

codmaster said:


> mvs.... you too!
> 
> 
> Was it "their" dog that "bit" them? i thought it was someone else's dog that did it when they walked into the dog's house?


I was not our dog. It was a friends dog. All is well. I just shared the story because stuff happens and I thought it would be an interesting reminder to to be careful.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

robk said:


> I was not our dog. It was a friends dog. All is well. I just shared the story because stuff happens and I thought it would be an *interesting reminder to to be careful*.


 
And it was certainly that - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

robk said:


> I was not our dog. It was a friends dog. All is well. I just shared the story because stuff happens and I thought it would be an interesting reminder to to be careful.


I'm glad you shared. I probably would have treated the situation as you have, you met the dog and your impression was good (even if not @ the dogs home). I might have expected the dog to be leery, but not the kind of reception you received. Live and learn.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad you weren't hurt! And it was nice of you to go back and check on the dog to make sure she had water and food. 

I had a similar situation with a friend's minature poodle mix (I think it was a "****-a-poo"). In my sitation, I met the dog in his apartment before the owner left, but everything changed when I showed up without her! I was met with a small, curly, snarling dog crouching in the middle of the bed. Couldn't get near him, so I checked water and food and left him alone.

Came back that evening, and decided that little bugger was going out, no matter what. Since he was only the size of a cat, and I am stupid, I managed to scruff the dog and hauled him outside and clipped on his leash. After 10 minutes of arguing and me practically dragging him along, he gave in and we didn't have any issues after that.

ETA: I am highly entertained by fact that the message board auto-corrected my synonym of "rooster".


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not just big dogs. 

I agreed to let someone's dog out on my way home from a week-end thing. Well, it was a little dog that I did meet in their house once or twice. The name was Star. She was not a star that night. She was a frightened demon, and bit me good. 

Another time, my next-door neighbors took in some old lady's schnauzer when she went in the home. One day they asked me to let the old dog out. I failed again. I couldn't let him out, and he bit me. 

Yesterday my dad had to go over and take care of my lot. The five-month-olds jumped on him and wouldn't let him herd them into the other kennel, but everyone else did ok with him, and let him feed them and fill up their water buckets, and clean their kennels. 

I guess "pet sitter" is probably not something I should aspire to be.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Let's see, a Lab bit you, but no blood because of your *sturdy* jeans?
> 
> And the same dog bit your wife, but again with no blood?
> 
> ...


You know a dog that doesn't have experience in ripping people to shreds may not get it right the 1st time, but that may be his intentions. I have been attacked by a dog that really was angry, but was "shy" about biting "harder" when he got a mouth full of jeans and a human full of retaliation (the idiot owner ordered a pizza, I strolled right in to his yard, knocked on the door, he was chained around the corner of the house, with plenty of chain to get me, and then some.)... and my 1st GSD trying to ward off an attacker, but not sure how to take him down. Not all dogs have a "killer" instinct, even when totally angry...they have the fear factor too...


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

codmaster said:


> "*I am sorry disappoint you that we were not seriously injured." Huh?*
> 
> 
> *It Lunged three times? That sounds terrible, glad that you weren't seriously injured.*
> ...


 When I was veterinary nursing I had a little business on the side where I used to do exactly what the OP did......call around tend peoples pets while they were away. There were many times where I didn't meet dogs before hand....just turned up and entered the premises and fed them etc. I would not be able to count the number of dogs I visited......I was very busy (made a handy buck out of it too) and I NEVER EVER was confronted by a dog like this.....I would not have expected this either ESPECIALLY from a lab who was friendly the day before......


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Seriously?! You didn't meet the dog in her own home first and had only met the dog once and you were surprised by this reaction? What were you thinking? This doesn't surprise me at all.


REALLY??

Most GSD wouldn't defend their homes with that much gusto....and this was a Labrador........


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

sparra said:


> Most GSD wouldn't defend their homes with that much gusto....and this was a Labrador........


That's what I keep thinking, and with those "will my dog defend me" threads! 
Dang. You don't want to be robbed, get a puppy off that bitch!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think this thread should serve as a good reminder to anybody who thinks their Pookie wouldn't hurt a fly. 

Although I do think it's rare for a dog to actually engage in aggressive behavior (to actually bite) I think it's even more dangerous for someone to assume their dog wouldn't.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sparra said:


> REALLY??
> 
> *Most GSD wouldn't defend their homes with that much gusto....*and this was a Labrador........


 
I think that most of the ones I know would at least try to - with strangers coming into their home.

Mine would take your head off (or at least try to!) if you just walked into the house.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> To me this is a perfect example of VERY bad breeding.
> 
> Labs are NOT supposed to react like that. Well, well-bred ones aren't.
> 
> Unless the dog has been trained to protect it's property, a Lab should be very happy to have a stranger come into their house. They love EVERYBODY (or they are SUPPOSED to).


I agree.

I grew up with Labs, they should be extremely sweet natured, even with strangers. We were lucky if we even got a bark if strangers come to the door :blush:. They are lovers, not fighters.

As a matter of fact, one time my parents went out and armed the security system. They didn't lock the front door properly and a wind blew it open a crack, setting off the alarm. My sisters didn't get to the house in time so police were dispatched. When they got there the cop said "I hope this isn't your guard dog, because she let us in and brought us a squeaky toy"


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

So you'd say that even if, at all other times, the dog is a sweetheart?
I'm not so sure :shrug:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Seems like some of these posts are blaming the OP and basically saying that he should have known better. Personally, I think the blame is on the owners of the Lab if were going to blame anyone. They should have ensured that the OP and his wife were familiar to their dog beyond one meeting and they should have made the arrangements for the OP to meet their dog on his own turf. OP was just trying to help out a friend.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree fuzzy...if I was told "please go feed my dog, potty it", I'd assume the owners figured the dog would be fine with me going in there.
They should know the dog better than others! Apparently they didn't.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

codmaster said:


> I think that most of the ones I know would at least try to - with strangers coming into their home.


Hmmm......maybe......but as a general rule I think most would like to THINK that their dog would do what this Lab did but many probably wouldn't.....JMO.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is also possible that some people just know or exude the proper vibes so that the dog does not react like he has to attack. For example Sparra did this as a business and never encountered an attacking dog. I have helped a friend out a couple of times and was bitten twice, from two different dogs. Maybe my demeaner at the time was not confident and maybe I amped up the fear reaction in those dogs.


----------

